# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Hơn 75 ngàn thiết bị iOS đã jailbreak dính Malware AdThief

## prondass

*Người dùng iOS hay xem thường tính bảo mật của hệ điều hành Android, vì Android là môi trường mở khá phức tạp. Có nhiều người dùng cũng là nguyên nhân khiến cho các hacker quan tâm đến Android nhiều hơn iOS.* Nhưng hiện tại có vẻ iOS cũng đang nằm trong tầm ngắm khi vừa đây một số nguồn tin cho chúng ta biết đã có hơn 75.000 thiết bị iOS được phát hiện đang nhiễm AdThief, một loại malware độc hại.

AdThief được tạo ra bởi một hacker Trung Quốc, mặc dù được phát hiện từ vài tháng trước nhưng tình hình ngày càng xấu hơn khi có rất nhiều thiết bị iOS vẫn tiếp tục bị nhiễm. Nếu bạn đang sở hữu một thiết bị iOS đã jailbreak thì tốt nhất bạn nên cẩn thận.
Chuyên gia nghiên cứu bảo mật Axelle Apvrille mới đây đã tiết lộ rằng AdThief hay còn gọi là "SPAD" có khả năng chính là quản lý quảng cáo. Có nghĩa là malware này sẽ có khả năng thay đổi SDK Ads trên các iDevices dẫn đến việc malware có thể tuỳ thích chèn quảng cáo. Việc này được ước tính gây tổn thất lên tới 22 triệu USD.
Malware độc hại này được cho là lây truyền trong các gói cài đặt không rõ nguồn góc từ Cydia. Khi người dùng sử dụng các ứng dụng Cydia "crack" thì việc bị dính là điều rất dễ hiểu. Hiện tại có đến hơn 75.000 thiết bị iOS được cho là đã bị dính malware này.

AdThief được viết dựa trên nền tảng Cydia Substrate, điều đó có nghĩa malware có khả năng lây lan cho bất cứ thiết bị iOS nào đã jailbreak và vô tình cài phải gói cài đặt apps/tweak có chứa malware.
Việc này như một hồi chuông cảnh báo người dùng về việc sử dụng các ứng dụng crack không rõ nguồn gốc, chúng ta nên suy xét kĩ hơn để có thể bảo vệ các thông tin cá nhân cũng như thiết bị của mình tốt hơn.

----------

